# Calmers for Hunting???



## Amy_08 (24 August 2011)

Has anyone tried using a calmer for hunting and did it work? I'm talking about the instant calmers as the rest of the time mine is a donkey so would just want to use it on the day. She just gets so over excited, I've tried every bit going and she runs through everything. She still would with barbed wire in her mouth! She just gets in the zone and can't contain or behave herself, so not sure what else to try


----------



## becca1305 (24 August 2011)

Have exactly the same problem! will be interested to hear replies. I am also going to start a new thread about gentle but strong bits, possibly a double bridle, as mine cut her mouth from pulling me round for the entire hound exercise last wknd  she too is an angel with everything else.
I am going to try the NAF instant magic calmers (the worming tube style ones) but thats just because I already have them 
Id love to be able to go out without incessant jogging and pulling and worrying about her mouth!


----------



## Clava (24 August 2011)

I have never hunted but Prokalm is an excellent calmer for "one offs", it is the only calmer I have used that actually works.


----------



## Shutterbug (24 August 2011)

Yes I tried a calmer and no it didnt work - my boy was firing on all cylinders, rearing,spinning and brought the traffic to a standstill his first time out - the only thing that calmed him down was when he had his first gallop - he was an angel for the rest of the day


----------



## PorkChop (24 August 2011)

I would recommend talking to Equifeast about their Winningedge range - its a supplement that you feed daily and then add extra supplements to on competition days etc.  Its not cheap however I think if you are thinking about the season as a whole this may work better.

Saying that, the best instant calmer I have used is Karma liquid - you add to the feed in the morning.  You would need to try it out obviously so you have a better idea re the amount you would need to feed to get a result.

Failing all that - a fair bit of hard work the day before hunting and maybe on the morning, hacking to the meet etc. It all depends how much money, time and effort you are prepared to expend. Good luck.


----------



## Countrygirl (24 August 2011)

I swore by Nupafeed syringes with my old mare -she turned into a monster out hunting, but a baby could sit on her any other time.


----------



## Amy_08 (24 August 2011)

Lots to try thanks, I might give her one of everything!!! 

Becca I've tried every bit and she always had a cut mouth before but she's fine in the snaffle. I'm not convinced about changing her bit again until/if I can get her to listen as I can't test them out until hunting as she's so good normally. I used the market harborough yesterday which was good for her not being able to chuck her head in the air or put it on the floor but may also try a standing martingale. Like you I'd like to be able to enjoy it! Are you just going to give one calmer that morning, or one the night before and one in the morning? Never had the need for calmers before so I have no idea!

I have never hunted but Prokalm is an excellent calmer for "one offs", it is the only calmer I have used that actually works. 

I will have a look at it thanks.

Yes I tried a calmer and no it didnt work - my boy was firing on all cylinders, rearing,spinning and brought the traffic to a standstill his first time out - the only thing that calmed him down was when he had his first gallop - he was an angel for the rest of the day  

Oh no! Well even the first gallop doesn't sort her out, she just gets worse 

I would recommend talking to Equifeast about their Winningedge range - its a supplement that you feed daily and then add extra supplements to on competition days etc. Its not cheap however I think if you are thinking about the season as a whole this may work better.

Saying that, the best instant calmer I have used is Karma liquid - you add to the feed in the morning. You would need to try it out obviously so you have a better idea re the amount you would need to feed to get a result.

Failing all that - a fair bit of hard work the day before hunting and maybe on the morning, hacking to the meet etc. It all depends how much money, time and effort you are prepared to expend. Good luck. 

Thanks I will look into that, although not sure how far into the seaon we will get if she carries on like this  I will try the hard work the day before but hacking to the meets is a no go as they are just too far.

I swore by Nupafeed syringes with my old mare -she turned into a monster out hunting, but a baby could sit on her any other time. 

Thanks, I will have a look.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (24 August 2011)

try to go autumn hunting 3 to 4 times a week for 2 t 3 weeks, and reduce all bucket food to nil. if she hasnt got message by then she possibly will never settle to the job. As for hacking to meets why dont you get dropped off half hour away from meet and hack from there? Good luck  nothing nicer than hunting a good hunter, and nothing worse than sitting on a fruit loop.


----------



## Amy_08 (24 August 2011)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			try to go autumn hunting 3 to 4 times a week for 2 t 3 weeks, and reduce all bucket food to nil. if she hasnt got message by then she possibly will never settle to the job. As for hacking to meets why dont you get dropped off half hour away from meet and hack from there? Good luck  nothing nicer than hunting a good hunter, and nothing worse than sitting on a fruit loop.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I would ideally do if I had the time and if they did it that regularly. I'm hoping to go out Monday and Wednesday next week. Unfortunately can't do the weekend as eventing. I need to have a look at a few other local hunts and try and get to whatever I can. Its such a pain, I've tried before but didn't get out regualrly and she wouldn't settle. I just don't want to give up as it would be such fun if she just settled!!!


----------



## star (25 August 2011)

i've got a couple of spare NAF magic syringes if you want to give one of those a go next Sunday?  Cant promise it'll make her behave though having seen her in action lol!


----------



## Amy_08 (25 August 2011)

star said:



			i've got a couple of spare NAF magic syringes if you want to give one of those a go next Sunday?  Cant promise it'll make her behave though having seen her in action lol!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Star, I'm going to see if I can get a couple this weekend though and try on Monday. I'm sure they won't work, but I've got to try!!!


----------



## becca1305 (26 August 2011)

Im going to try just one in the morning atm as I dont want a total dobbin still like jumping the biggies   not sure how it works but will try that first then if it doesnt work try one the night before too. I am also going to try a diff bit tho..I wouldnt stand a chance in a snaffle shes so strong im putting my entire (considerable) weight and 6ft frame behind it to stop her at times... your lucky in that respect . Ive been recommended a pelham and a lovely lady has offered to lend me one so I will give that a go I think


----------

